# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion



## 0000k1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Time of this report: 10/1/2012, 21:06:08
Machine name: *****-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
System Model: BT437AA-ABA s5623w
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) 140 Processor, ~2.7GHz
Memory: 3072MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 1871MB used, 4267MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

I did a DxDiag so i wouldn't forget any information so you could help me better. I also have a Gigabyte AMD RADEON HD 6450 graphics card.

I'd really like to Overclock my PC. Not alot, Just enough to boost game performance slightly. I also understand the risks of OC and Accept them.
I've read online that OC is normally Located in the BIOS but when I look in it they option arn't in there.:banghead:


I'd like to say thanks to everyone that helps me out!:grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion*

OEM (HP-Dell-etc.) commonly prevent user adjustments to protect the lower quality components.
If you want to OC, you need a custom built PC.
Hopefully you upgraded the OEM PSU before adding a dedicated GPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion*

build or by a good computer. As Tyree stated bog standard oem systems cannot be overclocked because the manufacturers log the bios so people dont put in false warranty claims when they screw it up.


----------

